# Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:

Hemos leído esta oración hoy en la clase de español:

_Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos._

Entiendo el sentido, pero no comprendo la estructura gramatical de la oración.¿Está correcta la oración? 
Es del libro del alumno, nivel B2, que usamos in clase.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## S.V.

No es lo más correcto, pero sí, un nativo la diría. Ve que es similar a esta del 47.2l, se confunde un poco la función, oralmente.

Aquí no puede ser sujeto_ las parejas_, pero entendemos_ Si adoptan es porque_... con sujeto tácito _esto_.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias S.V.. Pero las oraciones del 47.2l, como comienzan con "_si_", a mí no me suenan tan incorrectas como la del hilo.


----------



## Aviador

A mí no me parece nada bien.
Primero, ese verbo _ser_ con la oración _las parejas que adoptan niños_ como sujeto me suena muy mal. Yo pondría  _las parejas_ como sujeto agente de ambas oraciones con el verbo _hacer _en la subordinada: _Las parejas que adoptan niños lo hacen_... 
Después, en lugar de _imposibilitadas para tener hijos_, yo pondría simplemente_ no pueden tener hijos._
Entonces, mi redacción sería: _Las parejas que adoptan niños lo hacen porque no pueden tener hijos_. 
Ahora bien, dejando de lado la redacción, me parece que lo que se afirma en ese texto es falso, no todas las parejas que adoptan lo hacen porque no pueden engendrar.


----------



## osa_menor

Aviador said:


> Ahora bien, dejando de lado la redacción, me parece que lo que se afirma en ese texto es falso, no todas las parejas que adoptan lo hacen porque no pueden engendrar.


Sí, Aviador, tienes razón. La oración es parte de un ejercicio que dice: "_lee el texto y di si las afirmaciones son verdaderas o falsas_". Según el texto la afirmación es "_falso_" . Pero aunque la afirmación sea falso, la oración en sí debería ser correcto gramaticalmente.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, el CREA tiene otras similares:

"_El que no se apaña es porque no quiere_" (Zúñiga, _Como un asta de toro_).
"_El que no trabaja es porque no quiere_" (Millás, _Articuentos_).
"_El que no se consuela es porque no quiere_" (Merinero, _Días de guardar_).
"_Y el que no lo entienda es porque no quiere_" (Ussía, _Tratado_).

Como esos encuentras algunos ejemplos clásicos (CORDE), aunque la mayoría era_ si _+ verbo:
"_y el que no tiene dineros es porque no trae moneda_" (Góngora,_ Romances_).
"_que tambien los daria á los demas si les estuviese bien, y que el no dárselos es porque no les conviene_" (Ribadeneira, _Tratado_).

De una forma similar con un que galicado  _Es porque no quiere que no trabaja, Es porque están imposibilitadas que las parejas...

_El sujeto tácito es la acción contenida en la relativa. Seguro algún forero nos hará recordar el nombre exacto._  _


----------



## MiguelitOOO

A mí me parece una frase típica de alguien que quiere imponer su opinión sobre los demás.

Si no vinieron, es porque no quisieron = Los que no vinieron, es porque no quisieron.

ok, S.V. encontró algo similar.


----------



## Xiscomx

osa_menor said:


> La oración es parte de un ejercicio que dice: "_lee el texto y di si las afirmaciones son verdaderas o falsas_". Según el texto la afirmación es "_falso_" . Pero aunque la afirmación sea falso, la oración en sí debería ser correcto gramaticalmente.


Hola, @osa_menor:
Sí, varias afirmaciones del ejercicio son falsas:


> _Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener niños biológicos._


• Hoy en día es falso afirmar que las parejas que adoptan niños están imposibilitadas para tener niños biológicos, puesto que no se sabe la condición de la pareja: mujer-hombre, mujer-mujer, hombre-hombre.
• Por otra parte, sea cual sea la conformación de la pareja no es suficiente como para afirmar, sin remilgos, la imposibilidad de cada integrante para tener niños biológicos.
• Además, la imposibilidad para tener niños biológicos es irreal, porque, por ley natural, todos los niños son biólogicos; por suerte, todavía no se pueden sintetizar
• Más sí digo: los conceptos _pareja, niño, imposibilidad para tener, _y _niños biológicos, _dada su evidente ambigüedad, son utilizados en el texto con sibilina astucia y solapada malicia para inducir al equívoco.

Una de las muchas opciones que se me ocurren para que la oración sea verdadera, podría ser:


> Cuando la imposibilidad de engendrar hijos se convierte en una desesperanzadora realidad, algunas parejas optan por la adopción.


o viceversa.


----------



## osa_menor

MiguelitOOO said:


> Si no vinieron, es porque no quisieron = Los que no vinieron, es porque no quisieron.


Gracias Miguel,
Si pongo una coma: _Las parejas que adoptan niños, es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos, _¿la oracion va a ser mejor?


Xiscomx said:


> Sí, varias afirmaciones del ejercicio son falsas:


¡Hola a los dos!
Tenéis toda la razón. Lo que me pregunto a mí es si la oración está gramaticalmente bien.

Un saludo cordial a todos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Creo que, gramaticalmente, esa oración es incorrecta, incurre en un anacoluto, es decir, no hay concordancia entre el sujeto y el verbo. Si la oración fuera como han comentado los compañeros, con un "si" condicional, podría valer: _Si las parejas adoptan niños es porque...   _Pero tal como está —incluso con la coma— es incorrecta. Se podría subsanar añadiendo un sujeto que concordara con el verbo: _*El motivo* por el que las parejas adoptan niños *es* que están imposibilitadas..._

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

Como dicen, se oye mucho, pero es incorrecto. Creo que se produce porque se empieza a decir la frase de una manera y se acaba de otra, algo típico del habla rápida. Se puede corregir de varias maneras (algunas ya muy bien expuestas). A mí se me ocurren otras dos muy simples:
_Las parejas [que] adoptan niños [es] porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos.
Las parejas si adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos. _


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias a Miguel On Ojj y Doraemon también.


----------



## aparraud

_Las parejas que adoptan niños es lo hacen porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos._

De esta forma la oración es gramaticalmente correcta.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Yo no me atrevería a decir que la frase original que estamos analizando es gramaticalmente incorrecta, solamente diría que es extraña y que no es recomendable ponerla por escrito.
La razón es que no podemos negar que allí se está usando la palabra "es" como un verbo copulativo.
No veo la necesidad de que el sujeto "pareja" actúe sobre lo que parecen ser dos oraciones unidas.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

MiguelitOOO said:


> Yo no me atrevería a decir que la frase original que estamos analizando es gramaticalmente incorrecta


Hola.

Yo sí   . En la anterior intervención puse "creo" por no parecer demasiado taxativo, pero en realidad sí que estoy seguro de que gramaticalmente es incorrecta.

Un saludo


----------



## MiguelitOOO

_[La razón por la que existen]Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos._
Incompleta, sin contexto, mal presentada, etc., sí; pero ¿cuál sería la agramaticalidad en lo que respecta a la forma en que están unidos sus componentes?
La segunda parte, la que viene después de "es", me parece un predicado adjetival donde ni el sujeto ni su verbo entran a actuar.
Y probablemente porque no hay impedimento gramatical (en mi opinión) es porque puede ser escuchada dentro del habla oral (miren cómo me ha salido ese "es porque", justo ahora, sin proponérmelo, y es horrible y me contuve de "corregirlo").


----------



## S.V.

Aunque alguien podría preguntarle a la RAE, que ciertamente es común y viejo. El CREA y el CORPES dan muchos ejemplos.

En inglés ±sirven con un pronombre, que luego puede ser tácito en español, por lo que podría justificarse (_eso es porque_...).


----------



## MiguelitOOO

S.V. said:


> _eso es porque_...


Sí, claro, se ve con una simplificación:
_Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos = Las parejas que adoptan es porque están imposibilitadas.

Las personas que no duermen es porque tienen insomio._

Al final se trata de tomar una duda y responderla, es decir, juntar una pregunta con su respuesta:
"La respuesta a eso es porque sucede esto" (aquí es difícil poner o quitar comas porque es una fusión de ideas).


----------



## MiguelitOOO

El problema principal que nos incomoda a todos es la falta de un "_sí_" condicionante (_si adoptan es porque_), o de un "_cuando_" (_cuando adoptan es porque_), o que no exista "_motivo_" (_el motivo es porque_), o "razón" (_la razón es porque_).

Sin embargo, aunque fue difícil encontrarlo, parece (no estoy asegurándolo) que sí hay indicios de que la Real Academia Española acepta como gramatical nuestra oración problemática, ya que en su Gramática Descriptiva (Ed. del 2000. Volumen 3. Pág. 4279) muestra un ejemplo que no contiene un "_sí_", "_cuando_", "_motivo_" o "_razón_", y lo califica de *admitido*:





© RAE

Edito... Bueno... dije que no lo aseguraba, pero me puse a pensar "si dentro de uno de los libros de gramática más autorizados se dice que algo se admite...", entonces tiene que ser un algo gramaticalmente correcto... entonces ¡lo aseguro!  .

Y esta tendría que ser la estructura que le daría base a todas las frases del CREA, y a las inCRÉAlas o no.


----------



## kunvla

_Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos_.

Lo que deba cambiar en la oración para que sea correcta, será la subordinada relativa, esto es, convertir ésta en la relativa libre: 

_Por lo que las parejas adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos_.

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> _Por lo que las parejas adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos_.


Claro que preví que alguien escribiera esa frase tomando la estructura de la RAE, para que vieran lo espantosa que resultaba (más fea que la primera).

Mira:

feo:
_[Por lo que] Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos_.
Refeo:
_Por lo que las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos_.
Requetefeo:
_Por lo que las parejas adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos_.


Feo, feo, feo:
_Por lo que los peces nadan es porque tienen aletas._
A mí me gusta:
_Los peces que nadan es porque tienen aletas._

O tiene que ser más gramatical lo que suena mucho mejor que lo gramatical, o algo está realmente mal.
Te propongo, @kunvla, que pongas los ejemplos de los peces, por lo sencillo que son,  a consideración de tus conocidos en la vida real (tus compañeros de trabajo o vecinos), a ver qué opinan ellos.
Saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola MiguelitOOO:

No creo que *kunvla *lo escribiera _para que vieran lo espantosa que resultaba_. Pienso que, como no es hispanohablante, sólo quería comprobar si el ejemplo de la RAE (_por lo que ... es porque_) se puede emplear a la frase del hilo.
Por nosotros, que no son hispanohablantes no es tan fácil decir si una frase suena feo o no.


----------



## kunvla

MiguelitOOO said:


> Sin embargo, aunque fue difícil encontrarlo, parece (no estoy asegurándolo) que sí hay indicios de que la Real Academia Española acepta como gramatical nuestra oración problemática, ya que en su Gramática Descriptiva (Ed. del 2000. Volumen 3. Pág. 4279) muestra un ejemplo que no contiene un "_sí_", "_cuando_", "_motivo_" o "_razón_", y lo califica de *admitido*:


Pero contiene la preposición causal  que es obligatoria:

(225) Causa [→ § 56.2 y ss.]
a. Lo han hecho porque era necesario.
b. *Por* lo que lo han hecho es *por*que era necesario.

En cuanto a los peces:

a. Los peces te saltan del acuario porque el agua está resucia y podrida.
b. *Por* lo que los peces te saltan del acuario es *por*que el agua está resucia y podrida.

Por lo muy feas que sean esas oraciones (perífrasis de relativo) no dejan de ser correctas o, como tú dijiste, admitidas (lo destacaste en azul).

Conque se tiene que tener mucho cuidado con los peces.

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> Por muy feas que sean esas oraciones (perífrasis de relativo) no dejan de ser correctas o, como tú dijiste, admitidas (lo destacaste en azul).


Oooo, sííí... 
No queda más que hacer la consulta directa a la RAE. 
Eso no sé cómo se hace.
Compartan si les responden.


----------



## kunvla

MiguelitOOO said:


> Feo, feo, feo:
> _Por lo que los peces nadan es porque tienen aletas._


De hecho, es feo; porque aletas no son causa, sino un instrumento por medio del cual los peces nadan.

Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> De hecho, es feo; porque aletas no son causa, sino un instrumento por medio del cual los peces nadan.


Por lo que me atrapaste es porque son instrumento.
Saludos.
(ya me está gustando eso)


----------



## kunvla

Volviendo a los peces:


MiguelitOOO said:


> A mí me gusta:
> _Los peces que nadan es porque tienen aletas._


A mí, no tanto. Pero me gustaría un diálogo como éste:
​Juanito.— (_Contemplando el acuario_). Papá, ¿por qué unos peces están nadando y otros no?​Papá.— En cuanto a los peces que ya no nadan, es porque el pez más gordo se les comió las aletas. Y en cuanto a los que todavía siguen nadando, es porque al pez más gordo le saqué todos los dientes.​

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> _Las parejas que adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos._
> 
> Entiendo el sentido, pero no comprendo la estructura gramatical de la oración. ¿Está correcta la oración?


Debió ser como ya dijo Aviador en #4. Aquí un ejemplo semejante:

En mi biblioteca hallé un libro de constelaciones familiares (_Constelaciones familiares para personas, familias y naciones_ de John L. Payne). Algo de mi intuición me hizo tomarlo, hojearlo y allí encontré las siguientes líneas que me parecieron interesantes tenerlas en cuenta para mi trabajo: "...las parejas que adoptan niños lo hacen por sus propias razones y no por las razones del niño" (Payne, 2007).​
Tomado de «Incursiones Ontológicas II», por Rafael Echeverría (editor). NewField Consulting, 2011.

O si se quiere enfocalizarla:
​_La razón por la que las parejas adoptan niños es porque están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos_.​
Saludos,


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> Debió ser como ya dijo Aviador en #4. Aquí un ejemplo semejante:


No, Kunvla. Puede ser como dijo Aviador, *pero no es* como dijo Aviador. Es como dijimos S.V. y yo.
Ni les faltarán dientes a los peces que aún quieran morder anzuelos.

*La oración original del hilo es gramaticalmente correcta tal como está.*
Aquí está:
RAE. Gramática Descriptiva. Pág. 1769:




RAE. Gramática Descriptiva. Pág. 1770:


----------



## S.V.

Gracias, Miguelito.  Aunque aún me parece que es sujeto tácito, no que_ ser_ sea impersonal.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

S.V. said:


> aún me parece que es sujeto tácito, no que_ ser_ sea impersonal.


Shhhh... si nos ponemos a mencionar posibles equivocaciones, ¿cómo quedaría yo? Tú hablaste porque sabías, yo tiro siempre una moneda y hago mi volado.


----------



## S.V.

Ja, claro, claro.  Es que nunca está contento uno. Yo tampoco sé, así que al menos a ti te queda tu moneda.

En fin, que pases bien este fin de semana. Que todos la pasen bien. Los que no es porque no quieren (X2 ).


----------



## kunvla

@MiguelitOOO, que se digan, de eso no discutimos. En la misma gramática que mencionas ponen muchas cosas que sí se dicen, como éstas, por ejemplo:

Han de haber más hombres como ese [por 'Ha de haber más hombres como ese'].​Hacen grandes calores por esa época [por 'Hace grandes calores por esa época'].​Lo que más me gustan son las novelas [por 'Lo que más me gusta son las novelas'].​Se vendían y compraban a los esclavos [por 'Se vendía y compraba a los esclavos'].​Hasta el momento se carecen de noticias [por 'Hasta el momento se carece de noticias'].​Resulta de que ya era tarde [por 'Resulta que ya era tarde'].​Me acuerdo que teníamos seis años [por 'Me acuerdo de que teníamos seis años'].​
y es justamente por eso esta gramática se llama '*descriptiva*', y *no normativa* (o prescriptiva). 

En cuanto al artículo "Construcciones impersonales no reflejas" —por cierto, escrito no por los gramáticos de la RAE, sino por las profesoras universitarias Olga Fernández Soriano y Susana Táboas Baylín—, fíjate en esto: 

a. Si no lo hago es porque no quiero [→ § 65.3.3]. ​
En la NGLE se llama 'copulativa enfática condicional'.

b. Los alumnos que suspenden es porque no estudian. [→ ???]​
Sobre esto no hay nada de nada en ningún de los 78 cápitulos de los tres tomos del GDLE. El ejemplo lo tomaron del libro «La impersonalidad gramatical: *descripción* y norma» (pág. 45, Arco Libros, 1992) de Leonardo Gómez Torrego el que lo explica como sigue:

La _impersonalidad sintáctica_ con _ser_ en estructuras ecuacionales alcanza también a oraciones como las siguientes:​​_Si no trabajo es porque no quiero_​_Los alumnos que suspenden es porque no estudian_,​​en las que el verbo _ser_ parece adquirir un valor de verbo _vicario_:​​_Si no trabajo, no trabajo porque no quiero_​_Los alumnos que suspenden, suspenden porque no estudian_.​

Miguel, todavía te queda la NGLE, a ver si sacas algo semejante de ahí. 



S.V. said:


> Aunque aún me parece que es sujeto tácito, no que_ ser_ sea impersonal.


 Estoy contigo.

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Encontré más ejemplos. Ahora pienso que es _correctísimo_. 

Se eximió de lo mucho que había recibido con decir que él no había sido parte en el Consejo más de para escribir lo que se había mandado y su poner no se había extendido á más, y las cosas que había tomado era porque los que habían venido á negociar al Consejo se las habían querido dar de su voluntad.​(Santa Cruz, _Crónica del Emperador Carlos V_ [Esp. c 1550]).​​[Dijo] que mirasen lo que a ellos mismos les convenía, pues veían que Hernando Pizarro e su hermano, debajo de tantos juramentos e pleitos homenajes, venían a buscar[los], e que creyesen que los que seguían sus banderas era porque pensaban que toda la tierra se habían de repartir entre ellos.​(Cieza de León _Las guerras civiles peruanas_ [Esp. c 1553]).​​Porque ya no hallo quien me preste un ducado; y los que agora me prestaron, fue porque les devía más dineros y quisieron aventurarlos por que si ganasse se los pagasse todos.​(Torquemada _Coloquios satíricos_ [Esp. 1553]).​​No vinieron todos juntos al lugar de los abismos, pero no por esso dexaron de caer en el más verdadero infierno, que es la pena; y los que quedaron en los lugares intermedios, fue porque no pecaron con tan gran determinación y vehemencia como los otros.​(Torquemada, _Jardín de flores curiosas _[Esp. 1569]).​​Tenia assentado en su pecho que el mandato de su superior y el de Dios todo era vno, y que quanto le mandauan era porque Dios se lo ponia en el alma para que lo mandassen, y asi parecia.​(Sigüenza _Historia de la orden de San Jerónimo _[Esp. 1605]).​​Los que hacen oposición es porque quieren empleo.​(Gana _Martín Rivas_ [Chile 1875]).​​El que tiene una reputación así es porque lo merece.​El que se muere es porque quiere.​Ya, hijo mío, el que cojea es porque quiere...​(Galdós).​​Los que dicen "no entiendo" es porque carecen de la preparación necesaria para seguir al poeta en su experiencia de la vida.​(Cano, _León de Greiff_ [Col. 1937]).​


----------



## MiguelitOOO

kunvla said:


> En la misma gramática que mencionas ponen muchas cosas que sí se dicen, como éstas, por ejemplo:
> Han de haber más hombres como ese [por 'Ha de haber más hombres como ese'].​Hacen grandes calores por esa época [por 'Hace grandes calores por esa época'].​Lo que más me gustan son las novelas [por 'Lo que más me gusta son las novelas'].​Se vendían y compraban a los esclavos [por 'Se vendía y compraba a los esclavos'].​Hasta el momento se carecen de noticias [por 'Hasta el momento se carece de noticias'].​Resulta de que ya era tarde [por 'Resulta que ya era tarde'].​Me acuerdo que teníamos seis años [por 'Me acuerdo de que teníamos seis años'].​


Y también han de estar mencionadas allí mismo sus faltas de concordancia o el problema que acarrean, ¿sí o no?



kunvla said:


> y es justamente por eso esta gramática se llama '*descriptiva*', y *no normativa* (o prescriptiva).


Si lo descriptivo es lo suficientemente claro y sin contradicción, alguna luz arrojará sobre la posibilidad de que algo sea correcto o incorrecto aun si lo normativo no contemplara ese algo. ¿Sí o no?



kunvla said:


> de Leonardo Gómez Torrego, el que lo explica como sigue:
> La _impersonalidad sintáctica_ con _ser_ en estructuras ecuacionales alcanza también a oraciones como las siguientes:
> _Si no trabajo es porque no quiero
> Los alumnos que suspenden es porque no estudian_,
> en las que el verbo _ser_ parece adquirir un valor de verbo _vicario_:
> _Si no trabajo, no trabajo porque no quiero
> Los alumnos que suspenden, suspenden porque no estudian_.


Si alguien te da una explicación y tú no la tomas, ¿no tendrías tú que decir porque no la tomas cuando justamente lo que quieres es que alguien te dé una explicación? ¿Sí o no?, ¿Por qué no tomas la explicación del Sr. Gómez?
Y aquí sí tengo que decir que no entiendo qué es "vicario", pero no me hace falta, tengo una teoría diferente al del señor Gómez, por lo que lo "vicario", personalmente, no lo necesito:

Para mí, en el fondo del asunto, existe como dije más arriba, una  espontánea y natural forma de esgrimir un argumento provocado por la necesidad de responder a un cuestionamiento, y hacerlo en una forma que se asemeja mucho a las llamadas máximas:

Si no trabajo y siento el peso del cuestionamiento de por qué no trabajo y el peso de la respuesta a esa misma interrogante: Que si no trabajo, dicen ellos, es porque no quiero, dicen ellos, la respuesta es sí:

Si no trabajo, ¿es porque no quiero? = Si no trabajo es porque no quiero (les declaro mi "máxima").

Los alumnos que suspenden, ¿es porque no estudian? = Los alumnos que suspenden es porque no estudian (declaro mi máxima).

Ahora bien, decir para decir que las estructuras resultantes son gramaticalmente correctas, basta decir "yo no les veo problema alguno". Pero en cambio, para decir que son incorrectas, es necesario probar por qué son incorrectas, porque eso es una acusación.

Yo ya me pronuncié. Y no hice acusación alguna.
Es bien sabido que es responsabilidad de quien acusa probar su acusación. ¿Dinos, Kunvla, por qué son incorrectas esas estructuras?

Ustedes, la mayoría de los que participaron en el hilo, cuentan con conocimientos de gramática que yo no cuento. Yo les puedo seguir el paso lastimosamente, pero no puedo hacer el viaje completo que ustedes sí pueden hacer. Es decir, si entendiera por lo menos la mitad de lo que ustedes entienden sobre estos temas, ya me hubiera responsabilizado por una carga que no me corresponde: determinar una acusación que yo no hice. Pero como no puedo, me declaro incompetente. ¿Ustedes se declaran competentes para demostrar la agramaticalidad?

Pago por ver.

(ignoren mi tono ceremonioso, lo estoy gozando )
Mañana les leo, son las 2:30 a.m.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, sobre todo a quienes han tomado la molestia de buscar en libros y sitios web para aclarar mis dudas.


----------



## kunvla

MiguelitOOO said:


> Si alguien te da una explicación y tú no la tomas, ¿no tendrías tú que decir porque no la tomas cuando justamente lo que quieres es que alguien te dé una explicación? ¿Sí o no?, ¿Por qué no tomas la explicación del Sr. Gómez?


Miguel, el señor Gómez Torrego describa el uso y norma en su libro y plantea sus ideas y sugerencias y todo lo que le parece en un que otro caso:

La _impersonalidad sintáctica_ con _ser_ en estructuras ecuacionales alcanza también a oraciones como las siguientes:​_Si no trabajo es porque no quiero_​_Los alumnos que suspenden es porque no estudian_,​en las que el verbo _ser_ *parece* adquirir un valor de verbo _vicario_:​_Si no trabajo,_ no trabajo _porque no quiero_​_Los alumnos que suspenden,_ suspenden _porque no estudian_.​
En cuanto al primer ejemplo '_Si no trabajo es porque no quiero_', esta estructura pasó a la norma porque debe de ser aceptada por todos hablantes nativos de español o, por lo menos, por la mayoría, ¿sí o no? (véase aquí en § 40.10a: Copulativas enfáticas condicionales).

En cuanto a al segundo ejemplo '_Los alumnos que suspenden es porque no estudian_', esta estructura ni se menciona en la NGLE. Esto deberá a que la mayoría de hablantes no la aceptan, y una de las razones por lo que no lo hacen será porque su análisis sintáctico es muy defícil cuando no posible, ¿sí o no?.

En cuanto al análisis sintáctictico que le hace el señor Gómez Torrego, a mí no me parece tan claro que se trate de "impersonalidad sintáctica" y también hay otros estudiosos que dicen que se trata de un sujeto tácito (o contextual) como en el siguiente ejemplo (tomado de «Sintaxis. Teoría y práctica del análisis oracional» (p. 198), por Eugenio Cascón Martín, Editorial Edinumen, 2a ed. 2000 [1a ed. 1996]):
​Si se os ha permitido *entrar en nuestra casa*, *no es* para que olisquéis ni para que fisquéis, Señor Zafra, sino para que atendáis mis razones que las tengo y son muchas y las conozco yo mejor que nadie como vos conocéis mejor las vuestras.​
*Sujeto*: es un sujeto contextual que podríamos designar mediante el pronombre «*ello*», referido a _*entrar en nuestra casa*_.​Predicado: todo lo que aparece escrito.​Análisis, clase y función de las proposiciones.​[...]
*no es* (*ello*, contextual = *entrar en nuestra casa*)​​El verbo _ser_ no es aquí copulativo, sino que actúa como verbo vicario, es decir, una especie de verbo «comodín» en sustitución de _permitir_, que ya ha aparecido y no se lo quiere repetir.​
_Nota bene_: Un verbo vicario, también llamado verbo soporte y verbo de opoyo, es el que repite la idea del verbo principal como en "...las parejas que adoptan niños lo hacen por sus propias razones y no por las razones del niño" (Payne, 2007) donde el verbo _hacer_ es un verbo vicario.

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

kunvla said:


> Esto deberá a que la mayoría de hablantes no la aceptan, y una de las razones por lo que no lo hacen será porque su análisis sintáctico es muy defícil cuando no posible, ¿sí o no?


Sí, creo que es eso (_¿por qué plural y singular? ¿no hay sujeto? ¿qué "es"?_), más que cómo nos suena a los nativos.

En principio es el mismo sujeto tácito que con_ si _o_ cuando_, pero aquí vemos un sustantivo que no es sujeto y decimos _¡ajá! _


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> Sí, creo que es eso (_¿por qué plural y singular? ¿no hay sujeto? ¿qué "es"?_), más que cómo nos suena a los nativos.
> 
> En principio es el mismo sujeto tácito que con_ si _o_ cuando_, pero aquí vemos un sustantivo que no es sujeto y decimos _¡ajá! _


¡Ajá! 

 Además, en la oración de la consulta ('Las *parejas* que adoptan hijos *es* porque [...]') y en la de Gómez Torrego ('Los *alumnos* que suspenden *es* porque [...]') se trata de las relativas especificativas cuyo pronombre 'que' en la primera se refiere al antecedente 'parejas' y en la segunda al de 'alumnos' que están en el nominativo, lo que me sugiere que deberían ser sujeto —también— de la _aparentemente_ copulativa (aunque, según Gómez Torrego, deba de tratarse de una construcción ecuacional: x = x, donde el signo «=» es _ser_), dado que las oraciones de relativo, como es sabido, tienen función de adjetivo por lo que también se llaman oraciones adjetivales. Por todo lo expuesto, —y según mi análisis sintáctico, en el que ambas relativas son sintagmas nominales cuyo nombre núcleo son los plurales _parejas_ y _alumnos_ respectivamente—, la primera me suena a como si se dijese *_Las parejas adoptantes es porque_ [...] y la segunda, a *_Los alumnos suspensos _(o _no aprobantes_)_ es porque_ [...].

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Sí, tampoco con "_Los que no es porque no quieren_", en que _no_ remite a_ pasarla bien_, y el sujeto de_ es_ aún es '_eso'_ (_no la pasan bien_). Entender _que no_ como "adjetivo" de_ los_ no nos dice mucho. Es lo mismo con_ si _y_ cuando_: en _Cuando he dado el sí es porque quiero darlo_, también tenemos un sujeto tácito que se rescata de _dar el sí_; no es que el complemento_ cuando_... sea el sujeto.

Más bien se podría comprobar con un participio, que aún contiene la acción: _Los alumnos que aprueban es porque se esfuerzan, los reprobados es porque no quieren estudiar._ Que aún podría darse en la lengua coloquial, en vez de _los que reprueban_...

Saludos, Kunvla. Quizá a @JuanSamaranch le interese esta, también.


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo lo vería bien con una coma: _Los que no, es porque [ellos] no quieren. _
Ahí sí es una impersonal de libro.
Sin ella podría ser válido con un "_[La razón por la que existen]_" implícito o similar, es verdad, pero me parece un elemento implícito nada obvio, la verdad, una frase entera.
También vería bien la frase original con coma: _Las parejas que adoptan niños, es porque [ellas] están imposibilitadas para tener hijos biológicos. _Si no veo una falta de concordancia y/o un impersonal nada claro, mientras con la coma sí, hay un inciso que hace luego de sujeto implícito del segundo verbo, no del "es" que sería impersonal.
De todas maneras preferiría cualquiera de las muchas alternativas que se han dado.


----------



## kunvla

S.V. said:


> En fin, que pases bien este fin de semana. Que todos la pasen bien. Los que no [elipsis]*,* es porque no quieren (X2 ).


Sí, debe ponerse coma, por cierto, obligatoria, puesto que se trata de una elipsis, como en el ejmplo siguiente:
​“Se reían todos con el Jappening, hasta Pinochet. Los que no, es porque eran fomes, tristes, amargados, neurasténicos o sordos”: Eduardo Ravani nos habló sobre humor y televisión.​Por: Radio Zero | Jueves 6 de Junio de 2019 | 20:57 hrs.​"Se reían todos con el Jappening, hasta Pinochet. Los que no, es porque eran fomes, tristes, amargados, neurasténicos o sordos": Eduardo Ravani nos habló sobre humor y televisión - Zero 97.7​
sin embargo, en la frase completa no es apropiado escribir con ella, ya que se trata de oraciones ecuacionales, por tanto, el verbo _ser_, semánticamente, no tiene ningún significado; fíjense en el segundo ejemplo en que el _ser_ sigue en el presente:

_Los que no la pasan bien es porque no lo quieren_,​_Los que no se reían es porque eran fomes, tristes, amargados, neurasténicos o sordos_.​
En la NGLE se dice que el verbo ser "como el signo «=», viene a constituir una marca gramatical que se usa para equiparar la referencia de las dos expresiones que la oración vincula" (37.5v).

@S.V., por cierto, en casi todos tus ejemplos se trata de las relativas libres que son constituyentes de las copulativas enfáticas de relativo (40.10), y por la tanto son correctas.

En el ejemplo de "Enséñanos asimismo nuestro Señor, cuando da estos bienes temporales á algunos buenos, que tambien los daria á los demas si les estuviese bien, y que el [él (= Dios)] no dárselos es porque no les conviene" (Ribadeneira, _Tratado_), 'él no dárselos' viene a equivaler a la condicional, por tanto, también es correcta.

En "Tenia assentado en su pecho que el mandato de su superior y el de Dios todo era vno, y que quanto le mandauan era porque Dios se lo ponia en el alma para que lo mandassen, y asi parecia (Sigüenza, _Historia de la orden de San Jerónimo_ [Esp. 1605]), el relativo 'quanto' también introduce una relativa libre.

En "Se eximió de lo mucho que había recibido con decir que él no había sido parte en el Consejo más de para escribir lo que se había mandado y su poner no se había extendido á más, y las cosas que había tomado era porque los que habían venido á negociar al Consejo se las habían querido dar de su voluntad (Santa Cruz, _Crónica del Emperador Carlos V_ [Esp. c 1550]), de hecho, hace falta una coma: "... [dijo] que ... las cosas que [él] había tomado*,* [*ello*] era porque [ellos] ... se las habían querido dar de su voluntad". Ésta no es una ecuacional.

Todos otros ejemplos contienen relativas semilibres, esto es, encabezadas por _el que_, _los que_, y por lo tanto también son gramaticalmente correctos.

 Son sólo unas observaciones mías, por si a alguien le sirven de algo. 

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Sí, ese era un infinitivo nominalizado y no venía al caso (_el darlo =  la entrega es porque_...). Para el #34 también encontré más de esos. Uno curioso de México con _llamarse_, que aún se entiende. 

Y el llamarse estos Momacpalittotique Tepopotza quahuique, era porque quando querian hazer vn gran robo, hazian la imagen, ó character de Ce Ehecatl ó, de Quetzalcoatl, y juntavanse hasta quinze, ó veinte, y salian vailando juntos hasta la casa, á donde ivan á robar, capitaneando el que llevava la imagen, y tras este iva otro, que llevava vn braço desde el codo de vna muger, que vbiesse muerto de parto, y auia de ser primerisa, y cortavanselo sin ser vistos, como por hurto, que para el proposito dicho, tenian prevenido este braço seco, y con él pues, entrava el que lo lleuava, en la casa dava dos golpes en el suelo con el braço de la muerta, y el dicho braço lleuava sobre el hombro el ministro de Satanas (Serna _Tratado _[Méx 1656]).


----------

